# 1996 sentra fan



## Desert dweller (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks like previous ownown removed fan shroud and stuck a junkyard side by side fan in. Also fan motor looks rusty and crusty. So I'm planning on replacing it before summer.

I'm wondering if OEM works as well as some aftermarket systems. What's recommended? I drive in a hilly areally with mountains. And once a month drive a few hours in a desert. So I need a good cooling system.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would stick with OEM; I've never heard any complaints about them.


----------



## Desert dweller (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks. I was looking at rockauto today to get idea on prices so I can have money set aside by thanksgiving at latest for the parts I'll need. Unfortunately they weren't in Stock so not sure if that company will get more in. The closest Nissan dealer is over 3 hours from me. I'll look at Nissan parts sellers online then.

This morning I was buying hoses to get all vacuum, water, power steering , and fuel replaced this week.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Desert dweller said:


> Thanks. I was looking at rockauto today to get idea on prices so I can have money set aside by thanksgiving at latest for the parts I'll need. Unfortunately they weren't in Stock so not sure if that company will get more in. The closest Nissan dealer is over 3 hours from me. I'll look at Nissan parts sellers online then.
> 
> This morning I was buying hoses to get all vacuum, water, power steering , and fuel replaced this week.



Go back to Rockauto and instead of clicking on "radiator fan shroud," click on "radiator fan assembly." The radiator fan assembly comes with the shroud, motor and fan and is only about $30. If you need the A/C condenser fan assembly, you need to lock under the "Heat & A/C" section and click on "A/C condenser fan assembly." Same thing: shroud, motor and fan all for around $34.


----------

